# Motor 90º en dos sentidos



## alfredoivan69 (Dic 25, 2008)

Buenas soy nuevo por el foro, he estado buscando por los temas ya publicados para solucionar mi problema y no he sacado nada en claro. 

Os cuento mi preocupacion

Necesito un motor que me gire 90º a la izquierda  y a la hora siguiente lo haga igual pero a derecha.

La velocidad de giro que necesito es bastante baja aprox 1 rpm 

Actualmente tengo un motor de esas revoluciones pero el problema es que es un motor corriente de corriente alterna.


A ver si me podeis echar una mano, os estaria muy agradecido ya que me urge la solucion

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2008)

¿ Y que tipo de motor es (Foto) ?, tal vez se pueda invertir el sentido de giro.

La parte electrónica se puede resolver con un CD4060.


----------



## alfredoivan69 (Dic 25, 2008)

El motor es un motor comun, no se le puede invertir el giro gira segun donde pille la fase en el momento de ser conectado. 

Ya tengo pensado comprar otro asi que a ver si me aconsejais. 


Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2008)

La idea es esta:
El CD4060 se configura como oscilador / timer de largo alcance (1 h).
La salida de este acciona 2 relees que según la conexión de sus contactos mandan tensión al motor y capacitor de arranque para que el motor gire en uno u otro sentido.
Los 90º los puedes ajustar con 2 switch´s de fin de recorrido, al llegar a los 90º el contacto de fin de recorrido "Abre" la alimentación del relee (De ese sentido de giro) y detiene el motor, cuando pasa la hora, se acciona el otro relee accionando el motor hasta que se acciona el otro switch de fin de recorrido de sentido contrario.


----------



## alfredoivan69 (Dic 25, 2008)

Habia pensado hacerlo con un motor paso a paso, pero no se que velocidad de giro suelen dar. 


El mayor problema es la velocidad, no puede ser elevada. 

Respecto a tu solucion cuando el final de carerra se quede abierto no se interrumpira el funcionamiento del motor?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ....Los 90º los puedes ajustar con 2 switch´s de fin de recorrido, al llegar a los 90º el contacto de fin de recorrido *"Abre" la alimentación del relee (De ese sentido de giro)* y detiene el motor, cuando pasa la hora, se acciona el otro relee accionando el motor hasta que se acciona el otro switch de fin de recorrido de sentido contrario.



Yo presupuse que el motor posee un sistema de reducción de velocidad como para poder hacer esto

Si lo quieres con motor PaP se facilita el diseño en un sentido y se complica en otro.

¿ Que debería mover el motor ?


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 26, 2008)

alfredoivan69 dijo:
			
		

> Habia pensado hacerlo con un motor paso a paso, pero no se que velocidad de giro suelen dar.
> El mayor problema es la velocidad, no puede ser elevada.



desde 0,00000000000000000000000000000000001 rpm hasta 3000 usando drivers con control de corriente, busca en google un poco de teoria sobre pap.


----------



## alfredoivan69 (Dic 26, 2008)

El motor debe mover un eje basculante que estara cargado con aproximadamente un par de kilos, pero al ser basculante no tiene que hacer mucha fuerza.

Con motores paso a paso habia pensado en 2 drivers programados cada 2 horas. 


Uno con una polarizacion al motor y otro con la polarizacion contraria.

Cuando se activa uno se gira en un sentido y el otro lo hace en el sentido contrario. 


No se si funcionaria ni el como hacerlo.


Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2008)

El motor PaP no trabaja por "Sentido" de polarización, trabaja mandando pulsos en un orden, si el orden de los pulsos se invierte cambia el sentido de giro.

Estos esquemas te pueden orientar sobre como se generan y envían los pulso a los 2 tipos de motores PaP

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7734
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7733


----------



## alfredoivan69 (Dic 26, 2008)

Me suena bastante a chino jejej


----------

